# My Baby's Daddy OS



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that the Versatility and Outstanding Producer awards from GRCA are the BEST you can earn!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Your baby grand daddy on the bitch side should have gotten his OS last week but havent posted yet on EE. He did it in 2 breedings.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Your baby grand daddy on the bitch side should have gotten his OS last week but havent posted yet on EE. He did it in 2 breedings.


Awesome!
Congratz "Jay"!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Your baby grand daddy on the bitch side should have gotten his OS last week but havent posted yet on EE. He did it in 2 breedings.


Awesome news! WTG Jay! :grin2:


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes, he got it this past weekend. I wish he was bred more than 2 breedings as I think he was a good producer and very talented dog with a lot of bottom. I just hope my Wyatt X Fire has the same.


----------

